# Historic Boston & Maine Railway



## Boston&Maine

Well, I got into this more than I originally planned, LOL... Because of the overwhelming size of this thread, I have decided to move everything into its very own website... Here is the link: http://www.rememberthebmrr.info/


----------



## T-Man

I've been to Sandown before my digital days It's a nice little place.
Luckily, there are quite a few old stations in the area.


----------



## Boston&Maine

T-Man said:


> I've been to Sandown before my digital days It's a nice little place.
> Luckily, there are quite a few old stations in the area.


True 'dat 

Now all we need is for some train enthusiast with a whole bunch of money to come along and restore them to their former glory


----------



## train4myboys

Really cool pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I am glad that you like them... Those pictures I got of the stretch of line from Derry to Manchester were a real PITA to take, the amount of mosquitoes there is unbelieveable


----------



## Boston&Maine

I drove down to Salem today to see how they are coming along on restoring the station, and I saw I sign up on the station which gave a website... It is pretty barren, as most sites like this are, but there is some information there... I was amazed at the "Salem Depot RR" postcard picture, that intersection has changed SO much over time, it is so congested now...

http://www.salemdepotstation.com/index.htm


----------



## Boston&Maine

Holy smokes, I took almost 200 pictures yesterday, but I am only going to use forty of them, LOL... Anyways, does this look like right of way fencing to you? There was only a short stretch of it left... I also noticed another short section of the same type of fence way up the line, but it was all bent up...
.


----------



## T-Man

*Leaves of three let them be*

The fence is in the way. I'd watch out for the poison ivy.


----------



## Boston&Maine

T-Man said:


> The fence is in the way. I'd watch out for the poison ivy.


It does not look like poison ivy to me... Plus anyways, I am immune to it :dunno:


----------



## Boston&Maine

*Cohas Brook Trestle*

Even though I may never continue this site, I figured I would post up these pictures I took a while ago of the Cohas Brook Trestle in Manchester, NH...


----------

